# Hey, TOS!



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

What tanks do you even have? You've had SW, FW, reefs, planted tanks... What do you currently have set up? This is a thread because I figure others will want to know. Do we? Or is it just me?...


----------



## Albino_101 (Aug 14, 2008)

I want to know too, though I think there is some old thread lying around on this forum somewhere which has this info, even if it is outdated.


----------



## chronoboy (Jan 17, 2011)

i think we all want to know what the FF guru has going on for fish and tank setup i was actully woundering this the other day after reading one of his threads cause he seems to know everything thier is to know so in my head i picture a house full of all kinds of badass tanks.


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

Some people here have kept fish for many years and have bred them and have knowledge of them.....They don't have to have all the fish all the time to know about them. And yes, some of us do have badass tanks and fishrooms.
















































NOT braging......Just sayin'


----------



## Cam (Nov 9, 2009)

Yeah, you are one of about 6 well experienced keepers on this forum BV77. That is quite the room you have going there. You must be proud, I would be. All of those tanks are well kept and perfectly designed for the species.

How long does that take to clean? Takes me an hour to thoroughly clean a little 10 gallon tank.

This brings up the topic that there are way too many random inexperienced and post spamming people on this site..or people who think they have knowledge when they only have kept about 3 species and still can't care for them. IE tetras, guppies, and platies haha

I cant wait until I am out of schooling and on to my own place, and have some room for big tanks.


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

I do 25% waterchanges on each tank weekly. That's the key to fish health IMO. REGULAR partial water changes. I have my clean water in rubbermaid tubs with heaters and filters in them, so they are naturally dechlorinated and up to temp. ready at any time. I try to spend Sat mornings and Sunday mornings doing water changes and cleaning glass etc. It is "work" I enjoy....it it is like real work to a person, they should get another hobby... Thanks for the kind compliments Cam


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Nice!!! What else does everyone have? I guess this will turn into a show your tank kind of thread!


----------



## blindkiller85 (Jan 8, 2011)

Cam said:


> How long does that take to clean? Takes me an hour to thoroughly clean a little 10 gallon tank.


Takes me about 30 minutes to clean my 10g max. 30% water change, gravel siphoning, cleaning the HOB filter, scrub for algae off the glass.

About 6 hours total a month to do my 125g. Unhook and remove canister filter take it apart piece by piece and clean it and put it back in, gravel siphoning, algae scrubbing. Two water changes a month, two algae scrubbings a month, one gravel siphon and filter cleaning.

All of that with a really messed up right arm too.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Well, let's see...

Two pools outside for fish, and one more for plants.

At home:

1- jbj 12 gallon reefcube
1- 10 gallon saltwater "plant" tank full of various macroalges
1- 20-long with super-rare kykesis mollies
1- 10 gallon with killifish eggs waiting to hatch
1- 10 gallon with albino guppy fry
1- 10 gallon Vietnam Whitecloud tank
1- 26 gallon clear plastic tub with more mollies
1- 26 gallon tub with next year's guppy broodstock
1- ...complete disaster that's getting dismantled asap

At the workshop:

1- 75 gallon tank of Whiteclouds
1- 75 reef ( which needs a lot of work )
1- 26 gallon tub with one lone shubunkin hatched last year from an egg
Five- more 26's full of guppy broodstock
3- 10 gals with some local minnows
4- more 26's running, but empty of fish
also, coming soon...
1- 40-breeder being converted into an all-in-one tank/fuge unit
1- 20-long soon to be a reef.

and I guess that's it. None of them are as nice looking as BV77's stuff, though; I'm more utilitarian than artistic unless I really want to be artistic, which I usually don't.


----------



## blindkiller85 (Jan 8, 2011)

TheOldSalt said:


> 1- ...complete disaster that's getting dismantled asap


lmao....couldn't help but laugh out loud at that one.

Seems like you have a strange fascination with 26 gallon tanks TOS. Must be fun with approx 450 gallons of aquariums around.

BV77's tanks are just nuts. I would start taking tanks down in spite of all the work. But as long as you like them and all the work, cudos and it looks fantastic.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

As soon as your internet connection gets fast again, I want pictures. Or go to a library and use the computers there. But *I WANT PICTURES!!!*


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

BV77 said:


> Some people here have kept fish for many years and have bred them and have knowledge of them.....They don't have to have all the fish all the time to know about them. And yes, some of us do have badass tanks and fishrooms.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OH MY F%&*£!G GOD LOL

i want your house


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

TOS are these the mollies you have? http://eau.douce.free.fr/photos poi...ivipares/Poecilia kikesis m lago catazaja.jpg if so those are amazing!


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Yeah, that's the one. That's not even a good picture. This molly is distinguished by the bright orange edges on the fins, the huge sail, HUGE size, and by it's black sword. Yes, sword. It's a swordtailed molly! The fish in your pic is missing it's sword, but it would be where the black part is on that one's tail.

as for 26 gallon tanks, I don't have a fascination for them. They're just very cheap.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Will you eventually post pictures though? 

And yes, that's an awesome molly. How is a live barer rare though?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

ooh, psuedocrenilabrus nicholsi . I kill them. 

There are rare livebearers, skiffia francesae is one, a goodied, likely extinct in the wild. Never common in the hobby, now getting scarce as small population lose viability.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

How/Why do you kill them?…


----------



## blindkiller85 (Jan 8, 2011)

funlad3 said:


> How/Why do you kill them?…


Because it's like killing offspring of two stupid people and should be done.

In all seriousness ,and reality, I'm wondering the same thing


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

The first time, I put a pair in too small a tank (just temporarily), then one kills the other and the dead fish fouled the water. The next pair, I lost one the second day home from auction and eventually sold the male (gorgeous fish). They are one of the few mouthbrooders that should do great in my water without modifying it. Lovely and not too big. Its always the fish you want most that dies on you.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

So for me that would be the Thalasoma lunare...


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

Mine are long gone also emc....but they were still pretty.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

man TOS i cant imagine how awesome that would look with a sword tail and thats pretty crazy that they do never heard of a molly with a sword tail. I cant believe more people arn't breeding them they should be!


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Yes, they should, but there is a problem.
The reason this fish is so rare in the hobby is that itonly comes from one little lake in the whole world, and that lake is WAY out of the way for the collectors. ALSO, and more importantly, that lake is also home to a NASTY rare disease that those collectors do NOT want in their systems.

I have had mine for about 4 years or so now, and they've been sick the whole time. I've been working on it for all this time, even having the fish give birth in a clean new tank and then immediately moving the fry to yet another clean new tank over successive generations. This has helped considerably, but they are STILL not clean. No medicine I've tried has had any effect so far, but I hope to finally have this mess licked someday and finally be able to offer clean broodstock to the world.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

When you succeed, I'll buy. WILL YOU POST PICTURES? Also, if you have the thousands of dollars it would cost, you could clone them and plant them in a surrogate mother so that they'd be born without the disease.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

TheOldSalt said:


> Yes, they should, but there is a problem.
> The reason this fish is so rare in the hobby is that itonly comes from one little lake in the whole world, and that lake is WAY out of the way for the collectors. ALSO, and more importantly, that lake is also home to a NASTY rare disease that those collectors do NOT want in their systems.
> 
> I have had mine for about 4 years or so now, and they've been sick the whole time. I've been working on it for all this time, even having the fish give birth in a clean new tank and then immediately moving the fry to yet another clean new tank over successive generations. This has helped considerably, but they are STILL not clean. No medicine I've tried has had any effect so far, but I hope to finally have this mess licked someday and finally be able to offer clean broodstock to the world.


oh damn how do you keep your other fish from getting sick and what is the disease?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

a few pics of my old fishroom...but have cut back since then..but plan to ramp up again soon..









































that was just 1/2 of the room..forgot to take pics of the other half.
this spring my fiance and i are planning on 6 110 gallon tubs in the yard and several 2' x 8' x 16" troughs for plants and fish...


----------



## Albino_101 (Aug 14, 2008)

TheOldSalt said:


> 1- 10 gallon with albino guppy fry


:O I want some of those albino guppies!!!! I have wanted them for ever. You are now my new god!!!!


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Loha, TOS, Might I just ask Why, How, and What.

Why - Oh wait, I know why.

How - How do you afford this and have the space? Oh, and how do you take care of all of those tanks?

What - What do you two do for a living? What fish do you keep?


(That means you TOS. 75 gallon reef just doesn't cut it for me.)


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i used to make about $40,000 a year..but i go hurt on the job and got fired..now i work in the adult entertainment industry.....electric bill runs about $300 a month....i also sell fishfoods on the side....i keep all kinds of fish ; from black moscow guppies to plecos to discus to angels to cories to whatever suits my fancy..


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Wow. What a life.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

lol adult entertainment industry how so? and $300 a mont i would have expected it to be worse. the guy i work with had 72 tanks set up in his house about 15 of which were fish tanks the rest were reptile/amphibian tanks. his electric bill was about $700


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

I'm envious.The people I got my SW from bred different reptiles in their basement. They even had specialized boxes! Nice family. But you've got to love college kids.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

my fiance,wildforfish, used to have a bunch of herps..not sure; but 25 or 30 or so..and just a few fish...now she is thinking kraits and gibboons...she better not....
my job is kinda like mcdonalds...instead of "you want fries with that" it's you want a movie with that....lol....i am only a clerk in a shop..


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Kraits and Gaboons? Wow. Those are actually perfectly legal here, but I can't quite understand why anyone would want them. Rhinos, on the other hand, the Gaboon's very colorful cousin, is a snake I'd love to have. There is a place several hours drive south from here that specializes in such things, and a tour of the shop is something to be remembered.

I work at WalMart, and I have a woodshop on the side. The shop is where most of my tanks are kept. 
Man, I wish I had a basement. The water table is very high here and there is little need for furnaces, so very, very few homes in this region have basements. One of these days I'm gonna build a new house, and the basement is gonna be frickin' HUGE. ( and insulated )
If I ever strike it rich somehow, my plan is to build a small public aquarium.

I have guppies, mollies, Vietnam Whiteclouds, Blennies, gobies, a little baby Beaugregory, alabama shad, Flagfin shiners, Sailfin shiners, Pygmy sunfish, some Nothobranchius killie fry, a goldfish, and probably more but I can't remember any.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Nice! I still, as well as everyone I'm sure, still want to see pictures.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

lohachata said:


> my fiance,wildforfish, used to have a bunch of herps..not sure; but 25 or 30 or so..and just a few fish...now she is thinking kraits and gibboons...she better not....
> my job is kinda like mcdonalds...instead of "you want fries with that" it's you want a movie with that....lol....i am only a clerk in a shop..


ahaha sorry i took that way out of context! after asking about the adult industry first thing i read on yours is my wife used to have a bunch of herps. my brain instantly put two and two together. i have about 50 different herps right now soon to be many many more when i start turning out more babies and eggs now that i got some new breeders that are about to pop. once i get this going good i plan on working with some other gecko species. like various leaf tails. im really partial to the fantasticus, lineatus, and sicorae. but there are many more id really like. im also concidering getting a couple rhacodactilus leachianus. the guy i get my cresteds from just picked up a batch of 20 i think and is pricing them at $300 but said i could get them for $200.


----------

